# What is the proper way to tape a plaster wall to a drywall ceiling?



## BekenBuilt (Jan 21, 2020)

I am remodeling a basement in an old building. All the exterior walls of the basement are plaster. We are installing new 5/8 drywall ceilings. What is the best method to tape the seam between the wall and ceiling to ensure that it won't crack. 

Thanks.
RJ


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Fas set


----------



## chrisjackson (Jul 6, 2020)

The skill and care with which joint compound and _tape_ is applied to _drywall_ determines whether or not the finished _wall_ will look _good_ or bad.


----------

